# Altima 2003 3.5 SE noise



## latae84 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi i am very new at cars and any suggestion will help.
I drive altima 2003 3.5 and everything was fine till yesterday when i started to hear this very low humming noise when i hit 40mph and up. I didnt hear this noise during my previous drives. I think the noise is comming more from the back then the front and i checked all the tires to see if anything was rubbing against it, but didnt find anything. Any suggestions will help me greatly and thank you.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

latae84 said:


> Hi i am very new at cars and any suggestion will help.
> I drive altima 2003 3.5 and everything was fine till yesterday when i started to hear this very low humming noise when i hit 40mph and up. I didnt hear this noise during my previous drives. I think the noise is comming more from the back then the front and i checked all the tires to see if anything was rubbing against it, but didnt find anything. Any suggestions will help me greatly and thank you.


huming noise... do you think it could be coming from the sound system ??? or an electronic device ?? get your brakes checked lately ?? did you make sure you didnt get something stuck on your tire.. duct tape or anything from the road... help us out here.. describe it a litllte more when does it start .. when does it go away... 

get someone in the back seat.. or have someone else drive your car and you try to locate the noise..


----------



## latae84 (Feb 20, 2006)

Sorry for the lack of details. i checked the brakes it is perfectly fine and i checked all 4 tires nothing is stuck on them either. it is definitely not from the soud or electronic device since i could hear the sound whether the audio is on or off. the humming sound starts around 35 mph and gets louder as i accelerate and softer as i decelerate. but no sound is audible below 30 mph. i had my friend sit next to me and another one at the back seat but neither one of them was helpful passenger side friend said it is more from the back while friend in the back said it is more from the front.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

pull out your glove box.. do you have an in cabin microfilter ? if you do check to make sure the A/C fan didnt shred it.. check it out.. um.. sure it's not coming from the engine compartment ?


----------



## latae84 (Feb 20, 2006)

i dont have in cabin microfilter and i am 50/50 on the sound but when i lean forward toward the engine while driving i can barely hear the sound. could it be something with my bearings?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

how many miles are on the car ? wat is the condition of your shocks struts.. do you drive on fucked up roads alot ?


----------



## latae84 (Feb 20, 2006)

I live in LA so most of the roads are fucked up and my car has 45000 miles on it and my shocks and struts conditions are still great.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

lol.. that could be it... your best bet is have your local shop take a look at it.


----------



## latae84 (Feb 20, 2006)

I guess that will be the best...*sigh* anyways thank you very much for your replies cdmorenot i will appreciated. thank you again.


----------

